# Bosch PC400 + PC200



## ToBo (9 August 2009)

Habe noch viele Teile von Bosch SPS'sen auf Lager

Zum Beispiel hier ein komplettes PC400 System













Hat jemand Interesse ?


----------



## märtle (17 Juni 2010)

*Preisanfrage für die Bosch PC 400*

Hallo wir hätten Interesse an der Steuerung!
Was würde diese denn Kosten!


----------



## helmbay04 (15 November 2010)

Hallo ToBe,
ich hätte auch Interesse an einem PC400 Bosch-System.
Bitte melden wenn die Steuerung noch vorhanden ist.


----------

